# EVGA GTX 570 Superclocked  87Grad - Kühler wechseln sinnvoll oder notwendig?



## Nichtrauscher (16. Oktober 2011)

*EVGA GTX 570 Superclocked  87Grad - Kühler wechseln sinnvoll oder notwendig?*

Hallo!

Die genannte Grafikkarte wird ziemlich heiß. Allerdings immer noch 3 Grad kühler als im Test.
Wusste der Hersteller hier was er tut und kann sie das vertragen?
Könnte eine niedrigere Temperatur sich auch positive auf die Leistung auswirken? Oder macht das bis zu einer gewissen Grenze keinen Unterschied?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## meratheus (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EVGA GTX 570 Superclocked  87Grad - Kühler wechseln sinnvoll oder notwendig?*

87 Grad sind immer noch ok. Ab 100 Grad beginnt die GPU mit dem Drosseln der Frequenz. Alle VGA´s im Ref. Kühldesign bewegen sich in diesem Temperaturbereich, da dieser von der Lüftersteuerung der VGA so vorgegeben wird.

Niedrigere Temperaturen z.B. der GPU, Spawas und Memory sind immer gut. Zum einem wird die Lebenserwartung erhöht, zum anderen entstehen bei niedrigeren Temperaturen geringere Leckströme, die sich positiv auf die Leistungsaufnahme auswirken. Mit einer niedrigeren GPU-Temperatur sind ebenso höhere Frequenzen bei gleicher VDDC möglich. Hohe Temperaturen begünstigen die Elektromigration, was die Lebenserwartung verkürzt.

Das Auswirken auf die Lebenserwartung einzelner Bauteile kann mit Formeln errechnet werden, die Reduzierung der Leistungsaufnahme mit Meßgeräten.

Bei 3D Anwendungen die nicht extrem VGA-lastig sind kann man zusätzlich noch VSync aktivieren. Da hier nur bis zu 60 Fps gerechnet wird und die VGA nicht unter voller Rechenleistung steht, kann hier ebenso noch die Lesitungsaufnahme reduziert werden. Aber Vorsicht, bei Performance-lastigen Spielen und hoher Auflösung kann sich VSync negativ auf die Bildqualität in Form der Fps auswirken. Erst einmal mit Fraps die Fps ermitteln und alle 3D-Anwendungen die mit über 60 Fps dargestellt werden können mit aktivierten Vsync laufen lassen.


----------



## bloodhound01 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EVGA GTX 570 Superclocked  87Grad - Kühler wechseln sinnvoll oder notwendig?*

Ja die wissen was sie machen  ne GTX570 OC mit stock kühler muss "heiß" werden und ob die karte nun 87 oder 60 grad hat unter volllast macht an den fps werten keinen unterschied. Du könntest du dann nur noch weiter übertaken als es evga eh schon gemacht hat (mit etwas glück) und vieleicht lebt die karte etwas länger, soll nicht heißen das das werk´s oc die lebenszeit erheblich verkürzt denn ich nehme nicht an das die auch an der spannung gedreht haben.


----------



## Nichtrauscher (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EVGA GTX 570 Superclocked  87Grad - Kühler wechseln sinnvoll oder notwendig?*

Super, danke für die Infos. Werde mir dann wohl den Umbau sparen. Zumal ich ein bisschen Bedenken habe ob ich das ohne Beschädigungen hinkriege.
VSync hatte ich bisher immer eingeschaltet. Das sehe ich mir demnächst genauer an!


----------



## meratheus (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EVGA GTX 570 Superclocked  87Grad - Kühler wechseln sinnvoll oder notwendig?*



bloodhound01 schrieb:


> denn ich nehme nicht an das die auch an der spannung gedreht haben.


 
Die VDDC wird an Hand der Qualität der VGA ermittelt, sollte zumindest so sein. Leider kam es in letzter Zeit vereinzelt bei unterschiedlichen Herstellern zu Auslieferungen von instabilen Werks OC VGA´s. Erst nach einem BIOS Update, wo entweder die VDDC angehoben oder die Frequenz herabgesetzt wurde, stellte man die Stabilität sicher. Unter folgenden Thread kann man z.B. na der GTX5xx Serie teilweise unterschiedliche Spannungen erkenen.

Liste der Standardspannungen (VID) der GTX 5xx Serie

@Nichtrauscher

Mit solchen Kühlern wie dem EKL Alpenföhn Peter, dem Thermalright Shaman oder dem Arctic XTREME Plus II bekommt man die GPU sehr gut gekühlt. Natürlich gehen auch einige gute Eigenschaften verloren. Das DHE Prinzip vom Ref.Kühl Design was mit einer leistungsoptimierten Gehäusekühlung kompensiert werden kann, sowie der Paltzbedarf. Der Temperaturunterschied liegt bei ca. 30 Grad (Gehäuse und Systemkühlung abhängig), was sich auch positiv für einen Silent Betrieb auswirkt.


----------



## bfgc (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EVGA GTX 570 Superclocked  87Grad - Kühler wechseln sinnvoll oder notwendig?*

Wenn dir das zu heiß ist, bastel dir doch eine eigene progressive Lüfterkurve.
Als meine SC noch unter der Orginalschachtel gewerkelt hat, waren mir die bis zu 78°C im Normalbetrieb auch zu viel. Mit angepasster Steuerung war sie zwar zu hören, aber teilweise fast 10 Grad kühler und trotzdem noch nicht unangenehm laut.

Ansonsten kannst du ja nochmal in nen Custom-Kühler investieren, Shaman und Accelero Xtreme bieten relativ viel Kühlleistung für round about 50-55€.


----------



## C4Alive (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EVGA GTX 570 Superclocked  87Grad - Kühler wechseln sinnvoll oder notwendig?*



bloodhound01 schrieb:


> Ja die wissen was sie machen  ne GTX570 OC mit stock kühler muss "heiß" werden und ob die karte nun 87 oder 60 grad hat unter volllast macht an den fps werten keinen unterschied. Du könntest du dann nur noch weiter übertaken als es evga eh schon gemacht hat (mit etwas glück) und vieleicht lebt die karte etwas länger, soll nicht heißen das das werk´s oc die lebenszeit erheblich verkürzt denn ich nehme nicht an das die auch an der spannung gedreht haben.


 

Das stimmt so nicht ganz.
Habe auf meine gtx580 einen Alpenföhn Peter gebaut und mit 2 x 120mm gekühlt.
Beim zocken hat sich ein durchschnitt von 87°C ergeben.
mit dem peter hatte ich 53°C!!!!!!!
das sind knappe 35°C weniger.
Strom fließt einfach besser wenns kalt ist.
Bei warmen Bauteilen hast du viel höhere leckströme.

Hab dies auch in der GPU auslastung gemerkt. diese ist ein wenig aber sichtbar gesunken. bei der gleichen tätigkeit.


----------



## Jackey555 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: EVGA GTX 570 Superclocked  87Grad - Kühler wechseln sinnvoll oder notwendig?*



C4Alive schrieb:


> Hab dies auch in der GPU auslastung gemerkt. diese ist ein wenig aber sichtbar gesunken. bei der gleichen tätigkeit.



Ich zweifel das einfach mal frech an.


----------



## Nichtrauscher (22. November 2011)

*AW: EVGA GTX 570 Superclocked  87Grad - Kühler wechseln sinnvoll oder notwendig?*

Nachdem ich die erreichbaren Lüfter (CPU und Gehäuselüfter hinten) vor einigen Wochen schon mal so gut wie möglich reinigte, habe ich mir mal die beiden Frontlüfter genauer angeschaut.
Diese sitzen beim Coolermaster Wavemaster Alu-Gehäuse vorne hinter einer Blende. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hinter diesem Alu-Barren (der diesen Namen zu recht verdient. Das ist ein massives, drei Zentimeter dickes Stück Aluminium  ) sind viele Bohrungen, durch die Luft angesaugt wird.
Schade dass ich jetzt kein Foto davon gemacht habe. Die Bohrungen waren zur Hälfte mit Staubflusen verstopft und als ich die beiden Lüfter dahinter gesehen habe, bin ich fast vom Glauben abgefallen. Auf den Kanten von den Lüfterschaufeln hat sich einen halben Zentimeter dick der Staub angesammelt. Die Chromgitter dahinter waren auch schon zu 40% dicht.
Der PC ist halt inzwischen auch 4 Jahre in Betrieb.
Also erst mal alles auseinander genommen und mit Wattestäbchen und feuchten Tüchern alles picco bello sauber gemacht. Auch den CPU Lüfter habe ich mal abgezogen und die leicht verstaubten Kühlrippen ausgesaugt.

Als mir heute erstmalig bewusst wurde, wie der Luftstrom im Gehäuse verlaufen sollte, (vorne rein hinten raus) habe ich gleich erstmal den Murks bei der Kabelführung entlarvt. Die den PC zusammengebaut haben, haben das scheinbar völlig unbeachtet gelassen.
Genau vor der Grafikkarte war dieses breite Kabel, welches zum CD-Rom Laufwerk führt, verlegt. Dann noch ein Haufen anderer Kabel genau im Weg. Habe diesen Vorhang dann erstmal bestmöglich aus dem Weg geschafft.

Ergebnis ist eine maximale GPU-Temp von 73 Grad bei GTA 4 (ca. 1 Stunde gespielt) Gut, es ist nun auch noch ein bisschen kälter draußen und ich habe ordentlich gelüftet aber viel mehr als 5 Grad Unterschied bei der Raumtemperatur kann es nicht gewesen sein.

Aber letztlich auch kein Wunder bei der Verstopfung vorher...


----------



## bfgc (22. November 2011)

*AW: EVGA GTX 570 Superclocked  87Grad - Kühler wechseln sinnvoll oder notwendig?*

Fleißiges Bienchen...
naja geht doch. 
So neben bei, einmal im Jahr nach dem Staub schauen und ihen ggf. entfernen hat noch keinem PC geschadet.


----------



## Nichtrauscher (22. November 2011)

*AW: EVGA GTX 570 Superclocked  87Grad - Kühler wechseln sinnvoll oder notwendig?*

War für mich auch sehr erleichternd zu sehen, dass der Kamin wieder richtig zieht.



> einmal im Jahr nach dem Staub schauen und ihn ggf. entfernen hat noch keinem PC geschadet.



Ihn schon am Anfang anständig zusammenzubauen wahrscheinlich auch nicht.


----------



## meratheus (22. November 2011)

Bin ich froh, dass ich auf eine TestBench gewechselt habe  da geht es mit der Reinigung doch um einiges leichter. Und die Temperaturen der Hardware-Komponenten sind auch noch einige Grad Celcius besser.


----------



## Nichtrauscher (22. November 2011)

*AW: EVGA GTX 570 Superclocked  87Grad - Kühler wechseln sinnvoll oder notwendig?*

Testbench? Da steht dann offen alles drauf rum oder wie? Da ist mir ein Gehäuse optisch aber lieber.

Habe eben gerade gelesen, dass man Lüfterräder am besten gar nicht berühren soll, da man sonst Gefahr läuft, Unwuchten reinzubringen?!
Also ich war natürlich vorsichtig beim Reinigen, allerdings habe ich schon mit einem Tuch und ganz leichtem Druck geputzt - anders hätte ich den Dreck da ja gar nicht runter bekommen.

Edit: Ups gerade gesehen, die Dinger kriegt man schon ab 2 Euro - na dann


----------



## facehugger (22. November 2011)

*AW: EVGA GTX 570 Superclocked  87Grad - Kühler wechseln sinnvoll oder notwendig?*

Ja, was so ein bißchen "Frühjahrsputz" und Kabelmanagement so alles bewirken kann PS: ich bin beim saubermachen auch schon öfter an die Lüfterblätter gekommen und weder habe ich eine Unwucht bemerkt, noch ist der PC lauter geworden... Solang man keine übertriebene Gewalt anwendet, ist alles im grünen Bereich

Gruß


----------



## Neodrym (22. November 2011)

Hätte mal ne frage .. und zwar,"maximal Temperatur".. läuft der Lüfter auf 100% ? ..

Meine zotac läuft unter furmark Benchmark 1080p auf ~75°c bei 60-70% Lüfter last.

Gruß


----------



## Nichtrauscher (22. November 2011)

*AW: EVGA GTX 570 Superclocked  87Grad - Kühler wechseln sinnvoll oder notwendig?*

Bei mir waren´s gestern unter 50% maximal, die GPU-Z ausgelesen hat.


----------



## meratheus (22. November 2011)

*AW: EVGA GTX 570 Superclocked  87Grad - Kühler wechseln sinnvoll oder notwendig?*



Nichtrauscher schrieb:


> Testbench? Da steht dann offen alles drauf rum oder wie?


 
Ja, da befindet und werkelt die Hardware im Freien. Besonders gut geeignet um schnell Hardware wechseln zu können. Da muß man(n) öfters reinigen (schneller Staubansatz), dafür ist aber alles sehr gut zugänglich.



Nichtrauscher schrieb:


> Habe eben gerade gelesen, dass man Lüfterräder am besten gar nicht berühren soll, da man sonst Gefahr läuft, Unwuchten reinzubringen?!


 
Man kann es auch übertreiben! Natürlich kannst du diese berühren. Da bedarf es schon einiges an Kraft und Wärme um die Blätter aus Plastic zu verformen um eine Unwucht zu erzeugen. Würden die Lüfterblätter aus Metal (z.B. Aluminium) bestehen, würde es Sinn machen. Kleiner Tipp: Mit einen Pinsel reinige ich z.B. meine Lüfter


----------



## Nichtrauscher (22. November 2011)

*AW: EVGA GTX 570 Superclocked  87Grad - Kühler wechseln sinnvoll oder notwendig?*

Ich dachte eigentlich mehr an die Lager, dass die sehr empfindlich wären.
Einen Pinsel hatte ich halt gerade nicht da.

Was man im Internet nicht so alles findet. Sogar eine Seite mit jeder Menge Innenaufnahmen von verschmutzten PCs. 

Auf jeden Fall bekommt man richtig Lust auf Umbau und Einbau neuer Teile, wenn man das Innenleben seines PC mal ein bisschen kennen lernt.

Aber wir sind auch sehr OT momentan. Jedenfalls kann man abschließend sagen, dass bei einer gut funktionierenden Gehäuselüftung die Temperatur der genannten Grafikkarte durchaus im vertretbaren Bereich bleibt.


----------



## meratheus (22. November 2011)

*AW: EVGA GTX 570 Superclocked  87Grad - Kühler wechseln sinnvoll oder notwendig?*

Es wird noch lange nicht so heiß gegessen, wie gekocht wird. Auch die Lager gehen nicht bei Berührung defekt oder schlagen aus. Bei einigen Gehäuselüfter kann man das Lüfterrad mit Zugkraft vom Rahmen mit Lager trennen und mit Druck wieder zusammensetzen. Ein kleiner Zusatz, um die Wartungsfreundlichkeit zu erhöhen.


----------



## Nichtrauscher (22. November 2011)

*AW: EVGA GTX 570 Superclocked  87Grad - Kühler wechseln sinnvoll oder notwendig?*

Ok das beruhigt.
Leider musste ich heute feststellen, dass es bei mir gestern wohl doch etwas kühler im Raum war und das doch eine Menge auszumachen scheint. Heute ohne Fenster offen leider doch wieder 85 Grad max GPU gehabt. 
Lüfter war demnach bei 62% max. Also hat das nicht so viel genutzt.


----------



## Neodrym (23. November 2011)

Ich sags mal ganz frech ... wenn du eine gute - sehr gute luftzirkulation im Gehäuse hast,so dass die Karte genügend Luft bekommt,kannst du nur noch die settings ändern oder einen anderen kühler drauf packen.

Pro bei beiden alternativen : gpu ist/bleibt kühler

Contra : Lautstärke steigt (settings)
Du hast mehr kosten (30-50€)

Gruß


----------



## C4Alive (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: EVGA GTX 570 Superclocked  87Grad - Kühler wechseln sinnvoll oder notwendig?*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Ich zweifel das einfach mal frech an.


 
Na dann hast du keine Ahnung von der elektrische Leitfähigkeit diverser Bauteile unter Temp Einfluss.


----------



## Jackey555 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: EVGA GTX 570 Superclocked  87Grad - Kühler wechseln sinnvoll oder notwendig?*



C4Alive schrieb:


> Na dann hast du keine Ahnung von der elektrische Leitfähigkeit diverser Bauteile unter Temp Einfluss.



Doch habe ich schon. Wenn die Auslastung gesunken ist muss ja die Leistung der GPU gestiegen sein um dies zu erreichen. Eine GPU bringt jedoch bei gleichem Takt unabhängig von der Temperatur die gleiche Leistung.


----------



## C4Alive (17. Dezember 2011)

Nope. 
Ströme fliesen einfach besser wenn es kalt ist. 
Somit steigt die Leistung. 
Kaltes Bauteil ~> besserer Leitung ~> höhere Effizienz ~> mehr Leistung.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Dezember 2011)

Die Temperatur ist egal wenn die Gpu mit 800mhz läuft ist sie bei -100grad nicht schneller wie bei +100grad. 
Wie du sagst sinken die Leckströme bei niedriger Temperatur und dadurch sind höhere spannung sowie takte möglich und eben durch dieses zusammenspiel wird sie schneller.

Was Interessanter ist das durch besserer Kühlung die Haltbarkeit steigt oder eben bei übertakten nicht unbedingt drastisch sinken muss wenn man es nicht übertreibt. 
http://www.tweakpc.de/berichte/emig/emig.htm


----------



## Jackey555 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: EVGA GTX 570 Superclocked  87Grad - Kühler wechseln sinnvoll oder notwendig?*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Die Temperatur ist egal wenn die Gpu mit 800mhz läuft ist sie bei -100grad nicht schneller wie bei +100grad.
> Wie du sagst sinken die Leckströme bei niedrigerHardware, Computer, Overclocking, Testberichte, News und mehr - TweakPC



Danke für die Bestätigung. Effizienter ja, jedoch gibt es kein einziges FPS mehr für niedrigere Temps bei gleichem Takt.


----------

